
Google Play Services Undermine Privacy of Ireland's Covid Tracing App - pauldelany
https://www.irishexaminer.com/news/arid-40019492.html
======
bobbleloblaw
309 points for the story yesterday about the app being donated to Linux.

4 points for the story on it being a privacy nightmare.

Fuck.

